# Eastern Bearded?



## Violet-rare (Apr 8, 2014)

Are these eastern beardeds or costal??


----------



## book (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes they look like Eastern Bearded Dragons. Other name is Coastal Bearded Dragons. Pogona barbata. 
Photo is of a Central / Inland Bearded hatchling, Pogona vitticeps, on the left and an Eastern on the right.


----------



## animal805 (Apr 8, 2014)

Easterns for certain


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Apr 12, 2014)

agree easterns for sure


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd just like to point out that Eastern Beardeds are by definition Coastal Beardeds. Pogona Barbata
I rarely hear them called coastals but if they are then it is easterns they are referring to as there is no other bearded dragons that occur on or near the coast.


----------



## butters (Apr 16, 2014)

Depends on which coast you are talking about. There are beardeds on or near the north and west coasts. None of which are P. barbata.


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont think mitchelli or vitticeps are usually referred to as coastals, its a slang term given to eastern beardies. The original poster was asking as if the 2 were different.


----------



## book (Apr 17, 2014)

I also think the original poster was asking if it was an Eastern _or_ a Coastal thinking the two where different. This is why I mentioned both names in my first post and then gave the species name. 
Common names are often confused describing plants and animal when different states or even towns call something by a different common or local name. 
The same might happen with the Central which is also called an Inland (much more frequently than Easterns going by another name). Someone just going by common name might also think a Central and an Inland are two different species as well.


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats what I meant book. Thanks.
Common names can be misleading.


----------



## butters (Apr 17, 2014)

Understood and I agree but with common names they vary across the country so as far as I know there may be a dragon in WA that may be called locally a coastal beardie. Look at how many names a shingleback goes by. I have asked people in SA if they see shinglebacks often and they look at me strange. When I explain that a shingleback and a sleepy lizard are the same thing they understand.
common names are very misleading and it is not uncommon for two totally different species to have the same common name.


----------



## Bushman (Apr 17, 2014)

book said:


> ...Photo is of a Central / Inland Bearded hatchling, Pogona vitticeps, on the left and an Eastern on the right.


Well illustrated 'book'. 

The best distinguishing feature that I've found to tell juveniles of these two species apart is the snout patterns. _Pogona barbata_ have three relatively round blotches that are arranged a triangular arrangement on the top of the snout. Whereas, _P. vitticeps _has stripes on the top of the snout that continue over the head. It's a very clear difference between the juveniles of these two species.


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 18, 2014)

Bushman said:


> Well illustrated 'book'.
> 
> The best distinguishing feature that I've found to tell juveniles of these two species apart is the snout patterns. _Pogona barbata_ have three relatively round blotches that are arranged a triangular arrangement on the top of the snout. Whereas, _P. vitticeps _has stripes on the top of the snout that continue over the head. It's a very clear difference between the juveniles of these two species.



Thanks for that as I am new to Beardies and wondered how ppl could tell so easily. 
I have a Central and asked someone what the difference was beyween a central anf inland lol.

I gound this page. Hope it helps 
http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/types-of-bearded-dragons.php

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------

